# Lost One



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

On the way back in for lunch I here kaboom back toward my buddies and my truck. When I get there my bud is walking up on a little finger ridge beside our trucks. I ask him if he shot one and he said a buck with his 54 cal. muzzleloader. I asked nice one he said a dandy. This buck was laid up behind a log 60 yds. from the trucks. Buddy said the buck left out of there in just in a lope with no wild full throttle run. Anyway I went up with him to the spot because he said he found some hair. Get there and there was a patch of white hair. Started looking for blood and I finally found good red blood. Trail the blood along a patch of grass 60 yds. and when the deer went across the lane that leads into the property he splattered blood all the way across (12 feet) I thought dead deer. I said come on we are going back to the truck and eat lunch. About an hour and a half later I started him on the blood trail and I went below the patch of woods and came in on an oil well road just in case he was bedded and jumped up. When my bud came down to me we then tracked the buck across a right away. Then the blood trail went from splattering to quarter size and sometimes smaller but no foamy lung blood just bright red blood. Trailed that buck slow for 3 hours till we ran out of woods and he never laid down once. We never jumped him either. What do you guys think, dead deer or on the hoof? My thought is he hit him low and may have barely clipped a lung maybe not.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Sounds like liver, I dropped a doe last year with the muzzleloader and there was a 3ft by 3ft puddle of blood. When I started climbing down, she jumped up and ran off. She was only 10 yards away from my stand when she took off. Tracked good blood for a while then nothing. This was in the snow too so it wasn't hard to find blood. I'd say dead deer, just not quite yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Keep looking! He's down just a matter of finding him now.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

White hair tells me a low hit. Profuse bleeding followed by decreasing blood spots tells me a brisket hit and there is an excellent chance the deer will survive.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

When I was near the hard road while tracking this buck, a woman stopped her car above me. She thought I was the property owner and started hollering his name. Same as mine but, I knew she did not know me. I waved anyway and she was yelling that there was big buck in back of a house around the hill to the left. She said something about the deer was pawling the ground. I thought that may be the buck and he was hobbling from hit in the leg area?? I walked out of the brush and walked down the road but, did not see the buck if it was him. Hate to lose one like that. Just hope it was not fatal and someone does get him in the next couple days.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> White hair tells me a low hit. Profuse bleeding followed by decreasing blood spots tells me a brisket hit and there is an excellent chance the deer will survive.


Yep...liver would be dark blood and definitely fatal. White hair says low gut or brisket.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> White hair tells me a low hit. Profuse bleeding followed by decreasing blood spots tells me a brisket hit and there is an excellent chance the deer will survive.


What he said.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> White hair tells me a low hit. Profuse bleeding followed by decreasing blood spots tells me a brisket hit and there is an excellent chance the deer will survive.


My thoughts also .


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

White hair is never good and most of those deer should survive. Liver is a fairly high hit w/ brown hair & a dead deer for sure.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm thinking he hit him in the leg...not sure if the front or back. Since you let him go a while and he never bedded he wasn't hurting all that bad. The other buck the lady was talking about was probably another buck making a scrape.

Like it was said earlier... Also could be a brisket hit.


----------

